# [SOLVED] erratic sound on some movie files



## Jonathan Smith (Oct 12, 2010)

i can't watch some movies because the audio is such that i can't hear people talking (which is kind of important to the plot) or action scenes are waking the neighbors. i cant predict when the sound level is going to change and trying to be constantly on top of it just kills the experience. is there a simple way to edit the files, or is there some plugin that will fix this?


----------



## travlemon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: erratic sound on some movie files*



Jonathan Smith said:


> i can't watch some movies because the audio is such that i can't hear people talking (which is kind of important to the plot) or action scenes are waking the neighbors. i cant predict when the sound level is going to change and trying to be constantly on top of it just kills the experience. is there a simple way to edit the files, or is there some plugin that will fix this?



It's possible you have some missing codecs. What program are you using to watch the movies with? If not VLC Media Player, I'd suggest getting it from download.com, and trying to play the videos with that.

It has a ton of compatibility with different formats, codecs and such. I hope this helps!


----------



## Jonathan Smith (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: erratic sound on some movie files*

i was using wmp and now im using vlc because the sound levels are sane. ty


----------

